# EOS 5D Mark IV Tutorials - Canon Videos



## xps (Jan 7, 2017)

I found it on antother rumor site, that´s name is blocked here:

EOS 5D Mark IV Tutorials
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos_5d_markiv_tutorials.shtml


Maybe it will be helpful for us Mark Iv owners.


----------



## nda (Jan 8, 2017)

xps said:


> I found it on antother rumor site, that´s name is blocked here:
> 
> EOS 5D Mark IV Tutorials
> http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/tutorials/eos_5d_markiv_tutorials.shtml
> ...



thanks for posting, that new af area select button is a fantastic addition to the 5d4 8)


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 8, 2017)

nda said:


> xps said:
> 
> 
> > I found it on antother rumor site, that´s name is blocked here:
> ...



Please tell us you're being sarcastic.

XPS--Thank you!


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 8, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> nda said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for posting, that new af area select button is a fantastic addition to the 5d4 8)
> ...


Was puzzeld at first, but certainly works for me. Rather miss it on my 5DS/R now.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 9, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > nda said:
> ...



I'll give it another try, but my fingers keep using the same combo as on the 5DIII. Plus it is right there by my cheek...

Point is, "fantastic addition" seems a little bit over the top. Just another button that only has a few assignment choices.


----------



## nda (Jan 10, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > YuengLinger said:
> ...



yes give it another try, it took me a while also, but once mastered its great, every pro body should have it


----------

